# How do you bathe a maltese baby??



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Ok.. I'm kinda a neat freak... and I have plans to bring Pheob to a grommer ofen and in between cleanings....

But.. shall I be forced to bathe.. how in the world do I do it? 

Do I need a special bathtub or somethin'... or can I get by taking her to the groomers every two weeks if I have her inside or on walks on the sidewalks...

Ok... I know... I'm not a typical dog person.. but I shouldn't be deprived of all the cuteness!!!

K.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

When we first got Baby (who still lives with my mother), just after he was born, we bathed him in the kitchen sink using the sprayer until he was too big.

Now, he gets a bath in the tub with the bath drawn before putting him in.

Nikko, mine, gets washed in my shower, I bring the shower head down (it's one with the massage thing and sprayer that's not mounted to the wall), and wet him, mix conditioner and shampoo, wash, rinse, and take him out. The whole thing takes all of about 6 mins since he hates being wet.

Then they're dried with towels and blown dry with a hairdryer so they don't get sick.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Personally, I like using my enclosed shower because they can run but they can't hide! I HATE having to battle the entire time when they <strike>Lucy</strike> are in the sink. I also don't like them smelling like 'dogs' and find if they are kept indoors most of the time, that dog smell is slow to develop. Let them play out in the backyard though? Different story! When I had them in full coat, I bathed every three days, now I go about two weeks inbetwen baths. 

I've found that it is the blacktop pavement (parkinglots, streets, etc) that cause the paws to get really dirty. Sidewalks don't really present that problem. I have only used a groomer once, otherwise I do it myself. Can't wait to see your new little baby!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I bathe mine in the sink. I use baby tearless shampoo on their faces so the eyes are safer. I use the sprayer to wet them down and rinse them (even as pups). Sometimes pups fear the spray so you might have to resort to a measuring cup (a big one is better) to pour water thru the coat to rinse. Be firm but talk to them while bathing as it helps keep them calm. Have the big fluffy towel at hand to wrap them in when finished rinsing. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I bathe mine in the sink. I use baby tearless shampoo on their faces so the eyes are safer. I use the sprayer to wet them down and rinse them (even as pups). Sometimes pups fear the spray so you might have to resort to a measuring cup (a big one is better) to pour water thru the coat to rinse. Be firm but talk to them while bathing as it helps keep them calm. Have the big fluffy towel at hand to wrap them in when finished rinsing. Good luck and have fun![/B]


brit does exactly what i do!









oh wait... i do have something to add. before your dog is completely immunized (2 weeks after the final puppy round), do not walk her outdoors. if you do, make sure it's in an area where you're sure no ill dogs have been. you don't want your baby to get sick.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We typically have our mobile groomer come around every 4 weeks but it is rare that we have to bath any more often than every two weeks. We have a fair large and deep double basin sink we do the deed in. We do not have any of the fancy grooming stuff or harnesses that groomers sometimes use so for us, it is best if two people are available to hold on to the dog... but both my wife and I have given baths alone too.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I bathe Cody & Mia seperately but in the deep kitchen sink with the sprayer.....I make sure the shampoo & conditioner, toothbrushes (1 for the tearstains 1 for the teeth), toothpaste & towels are on the counter. I make sure the blower, brushes, ear powder, rubber bands and nail clippers are on the bed and plugged in(where I dry them). Then I go to town......lol....








They get the mobile groomer every 3 weeks and I alternate between dogs the grooming & the trim. After that I take a nap!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I bathe Atticus in the sink (and am now able to use the sprayer on 90% of him) - he's a good pup and generally takes it w/out much fuss. I bathe him every 3/4 days - because he potties outside and loves the yard & I love the yard so it is fun to go out and play w/him everyday. I don't think his feet will ever be sparkling white.









I think we'll go to the groomers every so often for glands etc.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

When I first got Mia I would bathe her in the kitchen sink, but she was a wiggle worm and always tried jumping out! There was no way I could bathe her by myself in the kitchen sink (I always had to have my bf help me by holding her) so I switched to the bath tub! Mia and mommy are so much happier now (and bf too







) Mia no longer wiggles and tries to get out! I use a big cup to rise her off and sit her on the bathroom counter to blow dry her. Best of luck!

OH, I use the tearless shampoo on her face and the whitening shampoo on her body...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a thread from last year about grooming set-ups, etc. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=14792

K & C are inside most of the time except for a short time in my garden area for mid-day potty time and a little sunshine, etc. They go to the groomer's once a month and by the last week, they are starting to smell a little like doggies. When we go for walks, which is rare, I wash their feet when we come home. Here is my set up. There are a lot more pics of mine and others in the thread I posted above.

If I were to do a lot of grooming at home, I would get a hands-free dryer. I think that is something that would be a huge help. Here's a thread about dryers: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=23349

Have you seen these great pictorial threads from JMM?

Top Knot Pictorial: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2351

Puppy Cut Pictorial: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2023

Grooming Tools Pictorial: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1857

[attachment=23183:attachment]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I pop mine in the bath, separately, and use the shower head (we have shower head in our tub and shower) and just wet them through, then shampoo and condition, rinse them off and wrap then up give them a cuddle and dry off, then blow them dry on low heat and speed.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I use a standup enclosed shower (I agree - no where to run).


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I use a standup enclosed shower (I agree - no where to run).[/B]


Ive got to ask .... do you get in there with them? If not, how on earth do you manage without getting entirely saturated?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I first clean the sink really well then I bathe Nemo, he is wonderful. He just stands ther like a statue he is really good. I do wash him like 3x and then rinse each time.. I give him a bath every2 weeks now..
Andrea


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

During the cold months I bath my dogs in the tub with a long sprayer hose. In the warmer months, I have a table which I had built in our outside shower which is the best invention ever!!!

Oh, and here's another "Must Have" for drying them. I just got this and it's great!
[attachment=23196:attachment]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#663366">*I myself use the kitchen sink. It is a very deep one. Out of all of my dogs I only have a couple that really do not like the bath, (even though one better get used to it, she is a show hopeful). I also have a sprayer. I have found it handy to adjust it to the perfect temperature and leave it running it the other sink while you are soaping and conditioning the coat. I do like everyone else as far as the fluffy towel. 

Good luck, have fun and you will be a pro before you know it.........







*</span>


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Well great ideas!

I have an enclosed shower.. I guess I could get in there with her.. seems like the neatest way. 

I do like the idea of a standup dryer.

I think I may take her to the groomer the first time or two till I get brave enough.


I'm taking it that they they do not swim in a jacuzzi size tub??


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

After you do it a few times you realize what methods work or don't work for you. We started out in the kitchen sink but he grew pretty quickly and that became too cramped. Now I fill up the bath tub with maybe 3 or 4 inches of water. I use a plastic ricotta cheese tub (lol) to soak him down, scooping the water out of the tub and onto him. Being careful with his face/eyes/ears. I shampoo one "section" at a time. Then I use the same tub to rinse, but I run the water and use clean water. Water temp is warm, not too hot.

HEre's a key--it was for us, anyway--use lots of TREATS before, during and after. You want to make it an event that she remembers having lots of pleasant memories during.

Afterwards I scoop him up in a few towels and towel try him as thoroughly as I can while on my lap. Then I blow dry him on my lap as well. Grooming is done on my clothes dryer and more treats.

I do nails, paw pads, butt, eye hairs, etc. all at separate times. I think a puppy can only take so much at once. 

Like I said a "method" will come to you the more you practice! The first time you may want to have another set of hands nearby to help you if you can.....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My 2 girls do get bathed in my jacuzzi size tub and they love it. We call it their massage bath. When they were puppies, I bathed them in the kitchen sink. I've also used the show and just sat down on the floor with the extended showerhead. But the jacuzzi tub is the best.









Also, you will NOT want to take her to the groomers before she has all of her vaccinations. Very dangerous exposure. So you will probably want to bath her yourself for now. As she's a puppy and tiny, it's pretty easy and not hard to dry her coat with your own hairdryer on cool. And because it's summer she won't get too chilled.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't know about everyone else but I can't stand a dirty puppy so mine gets a bath about every 5-7 days depending on how messy she gets (yes I do the anal glands myself not a hard job just a little yucky sometimes). She is never outside but puppies in Xpens can get dirty quickly. I bathe her in the bathtub with a hand held shower set on mist, tearless shampoo and conditioner. I warm the batchroom before we start and have a couple of towels ready and warm from the dryer. After the bath is done we always head to the rocking chair and I sing to her and cuddle before we start the drying, nails, combing and hair trimming ritual. Of course lots of praise and treats when all is done. She knows she is pretty because she prances around after were finished. I also do my BF's 3 year old Maltese and I do them at the same time. It's a weekly ritual. Of course the 3 year old only gets her bath every other time the baby does. I enjoy the time I spend grooming them I find it relaxing and it gives me a great sense of accomplishment when Im done. Not to mention beautiful good smelling puppies.

Good Luck


----------

